
Fast-food restaurants in America are losing 100% of workers every year - Red_Tarsius
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/29/fast-food-restaurants-in-america-are-losing-100percent-of-workers-every-year.html
======
quaquaqua1
It's a very interesting mix of economic decisions that each actor is making.

The first thing that is happening is that people are choosing to eat enough
fast food that the demand exists for these companies to employ workers and
agree to long term supply deals with landlords and ingredient suppliers.

If everyone decided to only eat from grocery stores, the industry would
disappear.

Next, we have the laborers. Many come to fast food as a temporary bridge. They
need some money to pay for school or as a bridge income before they get a
different job.

Others want to stay for a long time. They do good work. They rely on this
income.

The fast-food industry is doing everything it can to eliminate these workers,
and it uses headlines like the above to garner public support. "Of course we
have to roboticize everything, look at all the turnover we have!"

~~~
Kye
Grocery stores are getting into the fast food business, so the line isn't as
clear. Ingles (a regional chain) is rolling out pizza, Chinese food, and
Starbucks to all its locations.

